# hello there



## AdeleCom (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone, this is Adele. Nice to e-meet you all 

I am part of an interesting project that really makes me daydream. 

We offer free weekly divorce support groups and are launching our newest group soon. I would love to get in touch to those who may be interested. 

The group is for women and men but I feel particularly connected to men who may need a bit more support.

Too often, the focus of support is on women and children; we put some emphasis back on men. Divorce is lonely; our groups make sure you’re not alone. 

The first step is the hardest thing: speaking to someone. 

If you’d like to join one of our private groups, which are free with no cost, AND NO COST IN THE FUTURE LOL please get in touch with me 

I am pretty new so I hope this message does not break any admin rules.
If so, sorry! Didn't know


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Adele
Not sure it's the women and children who get more support. Certainly not in my case anyway.


----------



## AdeleCom (5 mo ago)

Oh I see, sorry I didn't mean to generalise. 
What was your experience?


----------



## HarryBosch (6 mo ago)

Contact info for the group?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

AdeleCom said:


> Hi everyone, this is Adele. Nice to e-meet you all
> 
> I am part of an interesting project that really makes me daydream.
> 
> ...


It's a pity that you decided to post on a forum without reading the rules first.

Had you read rule 14 you would not have made your post advertising your service.








Posting Guidelines - Forum Rules (2022)


Thank you for visiting Talk About Marriage. Talk About Marriage is a forum to discuss marriage and relationships. Here, we interpret the word "marriage" loosely, recognizing that many different people from different cultures view marriage differently. Please observe our posting guidelines...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com




*14. No posting just to advertise products, services, or other websites. While it is ok to have a link to your website in your signature line once you become a "Member," affiliate links and paid posting are never allowed. "Registered Users" are no longer allowed to use signature links. (You must be active on the site for a little while in order to become a "Member").*

If you want to advertise and promote your service please check out this link 


https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/business/


----------



## AdeleCom (5 mo ago)

Hi MattMatt, 

First of all, thanks for sharing. Sorry about it, I didn't know. 
Probably I didn't pay enough attention and I didn't read the forum rules, I take my responsibility. 

I hope you can see that my message is very genuine.
It aims at helping others - hence why there is no cost and (hidden cost) at any time in the future for this service. 

I shared the message openly, I hope you can see my good faith or at least give the benefit of the doubt  

Thanks for sharing the link, I will have a look at it.
Adele


----------



## biqodopa (5 mo ago)

Hello and welcome


----------



## AdeleCom (5 mo ago)

thanks


----------

